# Small Tar Sprayer for Water Proofing



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I'm looking for a smaller tar sprayer for water proofing. It seems that the only ones I can find are large & require a dedicated stake truck. I know there are out there just can't seem to find a distributor. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sal


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Not sure if this would spray the material you would need it to spray, but we use a Leeboy distributor to shoot our tack. Tar may be another animal (too thick?) our tack is pretty thin like water almost. Not sure if you could get another nozzle to shoot thicker material? Our holds 250 gal. and it works good for us. Will heat the material (at least enough for us to spray not sure about tar- not insulated though) with two propane burners on the bottom and has Honda engine for the pump. Hose reel and wand installed and pulls easy for pretty much any truck.


----------



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Not sure if this would spray the material you would need it to spray, but we use a Leeboy distributor to shoot our tack. Tar may be another animal (too thick?) our tack is pretty thin like water almost. Not sure if you could get another nozzle to shoot thicker material? Our holds 250 gal. and it works good for us. Will heat the material (at least enough for us to spray not sure about tar- not insulated though) with two propane burners on the bottom and has Honda engine for the pump. Hose reel and wand installed and pulls easy for pretty much any truck.


It looks like it will do the job. Thanks


----------

